# Fork I Got From Jamie On Rssf



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi all a few month back I got talking with Jamie on the rssf, I asked weather he sold his slingshots to me and said no it's a hobby but I'll make you one free, a few months later he was held up with one reason or another plus works on a oil rig which makes hi away from home alot he said to me sorry I've kept you waiting so long and said I'll send you a personal shooter, a week later she arrived I had noises what she looked like but man I was shocked! it's a blackjack oak natural kitted with tabs and chained #64s,wow what a beauty !





































thanks Jamie!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

real nice addition to your collection


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats sweet looking. chained bands are awesome. any idea if he wrapped the tabs with fishing line or dental floss ?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful looking slingshot, he did a nice job.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is a nice natural


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the grain on it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Imperial said:


> thats sweet looking. chained bands are awesome. any idea if he wrapped the tabs with fishing line or dental floss ?


Jaime usually uses floss and superglue coat over tgat


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jamie does great work!
He gave me a very nice oak natural last year and it remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> thats sweet looking. chained bands are awesome. any idea if he wrapped the tabs with fishing line or dental floss ?


Jaime usually uses floss and superglue coat over tgat
[/quote]
thank you .







 i wasnt sure if it was actually dental floss .


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice catapult there. Very old school.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

He's a great guy...he must use unwaxed floss or the superglue wouldn't stick?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> He's a great guy...he must use unwaxed floss or the superglue wouldn't stick?


If you really spooge the superglue on and apply multiple coats it will hold.
Maybe he does, though. I don't know.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty sweet looking fork.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a lifetime setup right there. Congratulations, McKee!


----------

